# Ok...How bad is it to put spray sunscreen in checked luggage?



## MeeskaMooska13

Is this really a no-no?  Or is it ok?  Thanks!


----------



## nkereina

Why would it be a no no? We had two full bottles of spray sunscreen, along with other aerosol items, in our checked bags. We put them in zip lock bags to be safe. Everything was fine!


----------



## flinkerfrosch

I do the exact same thing! I put mine in ziploc bags (Large ones) I always bring my spray suntan lotion for the kids in my suitcase. Anything I pack that is liquid always goes in the Large Ziploc bags.


----------



## MeeskaMooska13

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought aerosols bottles in the cargo hold are a fire hazard?  Maybe not?  That's why I'm asking!  Thanks!!


----------



## flinkerfrosch

MeeskaMooska13 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought aerosols bottles in the cargo hold are a fire hazard?  Maybe not?  That's why I'm asking!  Thanks!!



That I'm not 100% sure about, but I travel a lot, and have always brought the spray sunscreen for my kids in the Ziploc Bags and never had any issues.


----------



## happymommy

No issue at all.  I've brought that and aerosol hairspray.  I've never heard of any issues with aerosol in checked bags.  I do always put any small amounts of liquids in double ziploc bags.


----------



## MeeskaMooska13

Thanks everyone!!  Appreciate the information!!


----------



## BobNed

https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/whatcanibring/items/sunscreen-sprays


----------



## nkereina

To my knowledge, aerosol items for hygiene purposes like sunscreen, deodorant, hair spray, etc. are perfectly fine in the checked baggage. Maybe not as carry ons? Not sure, but fine in checked baggage. I think things like spray paint or chemicals in aerosol form are likely prohibited.


----------



## BobNed

Instead of coming on here and speculating about what you can and cannot put in carry-on or checked bags, why not go to the TSA Web site and check with those who manage airline security?

https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/whatcanibring


----------



## nkereina

BobNed said:


> Instead of coming on here and speculating about what you can and cannot put in carry-on or checked bags, why not go to the TSA Web site and check with those who manage airline security?
> 
> https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/whatcanibring



Because it's a discussion board and we're just discussing it? Even the TSA web site can still leave people with questions at times.


----------



## BobNed

nkereina said:


> Because it's a discussion board and we're just discussing it? Even the TSA web site can still leave people with questions at times.


But you aren't discussing it.  You are offering your opinion about what is allowed and not allowed.  You even admin you aren't sure what's allowed.  I'm just saying go to TSA and get the correct info.  Yes, people have questions.  I'm saying ask TSA, not a board full of people who may or may not know the correct answer.


----------



## Kgroo

Aerosols are allowed in carry on luggage as long as they are the small cans

You may carry liquids, gels and* aerosols* in your carry-on bags only if they adhere to the 3-1-1 rule: containers must be *3.4 ounces* or less; stored in a 1 quart/liter zip-top bag; 1 zip-top bag per person, placed in the screening bin.


----------

